
Show HN: My Weekend Hack – WatchDog, look over your laptop while you're away - zaytoun
https://www.wtchdg.com
======
zaytoun
Hey HN, I built this last weekend when I found myself in a cafe with no one to
look over my laptop. On the client side, it monitors your camera (if you have
one) and internet connection and texts you if there's any suspicious activity.
Would love any feedback!

------
sheraz
Interesting idea -- seems there is something in the "ether," as a LinkedIn
connection just started posted her new company here:

[http://www.mystilla.com](http://www.mystilla.com)

They use BLE devices with motion sensors which attack the same use case.

I like your idea better because it uses the built-in hardware just for
laptops.

Not sure about what @betafish posted tho.

------
betafish
not cool dude.

[https://blog.pusher.com/battlehack-new-york-
city/](https://blog.pusher.com/battlehack-new-york-city/)

[https://twitter.com/braintree_dev/status/630482398883528704](https://twitter.com/braintree_dev/status/630482398883528704)

~~~
zaytoun
I was completely unaware of this! Do you have a link to their website?

------
NeckBeardPrince
Hard pass

